# Goats with donkeys



## crackerjackjack

I am think about getting a goat to put in with the donkeys. We are getting so over ground with weeds that the donkeys don't eat, I am hoping that the goat will help rid them of some of the weeds. What is the best goat to put with donkeys? Does anyone out there have goats with their donkeys?


----------



## minie812

We had a goat wether with our mini donk and he used to ride around on her back. Sadly we gave him away because he also had a fondness for mini tails and hair


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

We have 16 nigerian and mytonic (fainting) goats. Our goats are all very friendly. There pen is right next to my "boys" pasture. We dont let the goats in with the horses, but on occassion one of the goats seem to get out and go right in with the mares and my jennys.. my donkeys do not get along with the goats at all..they will chase them right out of the pasture, and I am always so afraid the goat will get stomped. BUT, if the goat goes in the pasture with just the horses (boys pasture) they all seen to get along. However beware of the tails and manes..gots seem to think the horses tails and manes are the best treats in the world, which is why I dont like the goats in with the boys. You do have to be very careful if you get a goat with horns,theycould poke a eye out of a mini so easy, or poke them a good one.


----------



## GlacierRidge

I have a paddock that's shared with two mini horses, two mini donkeys and two pygmy goats. Goats are like donkeys, they like to have company of their own kind, so if you have room, I'd recommend getting two. Mine all get along very well together, unless the goats try to "throw their weight around" at feeding time, then one of my mini donkeys, Gracey, will chase them off. Herd dynamics, you know, she has to remind them she's bigger. But that happens very seldom, just as a reminder now and then when one of the goats decides to try to challenge her for a pile of hay. There's more piles of hay than animals, so they don't have to argue, but they occasionally do so anyway.... Gracey has been with a goat her whole life, none of the rest of them have been, but there was never any issue with introducing them. They all bed down for the night together, lounge in the sun together, and get along well. When I take one of the horses or donkeys away, the goats will call for them.....they know when something's different. The only extra work is, when I grain them, I have to either tie the goats up, or bring them out. The goats don't get grain, and that is the only time they will get pushy is when there is grain to be had. But of the 4 donkeys/horses in that paddock, only two of them get grain, so I just bring them out separately to grain them.

Angie


----------



## CheyAut

I LOOOOVE goats



I have 8. 6 are Nigerian Dwarves, 1 is a mini oberhasli, and 1 a pygmy. They are all great pets for me.

My donkeys, however, do NOT like goats. If the goats get in with them, they chase them out. Also, my goats don't eat weeds. Maybe it's just the weeds we have though?

I like the little goats, the Nigis are my favorite. I also really want a mini nubian, that will be my next goat 

Jessi


----------

